# Uber Service Fee is a SCAM!!



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Here is the story :
I got one customer to airport with surge. Uber got $45 as service fee.After that customer, i came back to my hometown then i got second customer to airport without surge and uber got $1 as service fee. By the way, these are back to back customers... I don't know what to say...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

but if the pax doesn't complain.........who is being scammed?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Uber is experimenting with service fees to see what people will pay. Odds are person A will pay even more next time until Uber finds a breaking point with them while person B has already shown they'll only pay a little.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I have seen two different pay rate. One has lower pay per mile while pay per minutes is less. 
I guess second rider was on promotion period that's why Uber charged less and so Uber got less in service fees.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

uber pulling out of airports from a 4 dollar fee .
my second comment . is it not time to offer turning the app off and just charge cash on these longer trips ? make a living driving


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> but if the pax doesn't complain.........who is being scammed?


You mean, if you'd to get f*ck than just enjoy it? Do you say like that? Where's ethic or business character?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Asruf said:


> Here is the story :
> I got one customer to airport with surge. Uber got $45 as service fee.After that customer, i came back to my hometown then i got second customer to airport without surge and uber got $1 as service fee. By the way, these are back to back customers... I don't know what to say...
> View attachment 392573
> View attachment 392574


Old news.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Uber is experimenting with service fees to see what people will pay. Odds are person A will pay even more next time until Uber finds a breaking point with them while person B has already shown they'll only pay a little.


No,you're wrong.. Uber is stealing my surge price and adding itself as service fee with algorithms.The surge was 2x,3x,4x,5x..etc it's now $2.50,5.25 etc. why did they change it? )



Wildgoose said:


> I have seen two different pay rate. One has lower pay per mile while pay per minutes is less.
> I guess second rider was on promotion period that's why Uber charged less and so Uber got less in service fees.


Second customer promotion was $3.61.
Doesn't make any sense between $45 and $3 service fee.
Uber just steals the money from driver and rider. It is just shitty business model.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hmmm, my info might be slightly out of date, on your pics it's looking like they're merging their larger and larger surge cut with the service fee gouge.

Anyway their goal is to pay you less and charge more and they will continue to tinker with things to that end.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

I try to say the surge is not important with this algorithm.It will stop you make more money.
If you're thinking,i got a good surge. NO!! Not anymore..
Uber's algorithm will steal your good surge with service fee :smiles:
Beacuse Uber's algorithm doesn't want you to make $50 or $100 per hour anymore.They know how to steal from you :smiles:

By the way, I'm driving for uber since 2014 as full time driver. I will be done 4-5 months later. I hope uber/lyft goes to the hell, I'm saying that from my heart. Don't steal labor people's sweating, I swear to god i need them go to bankruptcy from my heart...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Old news.


Uber's outrageous cut is ongoing news that needs to stay front and center.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber financially rapes drivers! It is known. If you choose to be in business with them you must make peace with it. 

There is nothing you can do to change it. You have no power. You’re only meaningful form of protest is to not be in business with them. Merry ****ing Christmas!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber financially rapes drivers! It is known. If you choose to be in business with them you must make peace with it.
> 
> There is nothing you can do to change it. You have no power. You're only meaningful form of protest is to not be in business with them. Merry @@@@ing Christmas!


Problem isn't Uber
Problem is drivers who continue to chauffeur Uber's customers for pennies

It ain't Khosrowshahi's Fault that
Drivers have limited employment options
Those without options get exploited


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Asruf said:


> You mean, if you'd to get f*ck than just enjoy it


Care to expand on that? Did uber do something that was against the agreement with the driver? Did the pax pay with no complaint? Not seeing the scam here. Because Uber got way more somehow that means the driver got way less? Mileage and time is the agreement with occasional surges what have you thrown in. That's the deal. Unless OP meant to use a word other than 'scam'.......


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

SHalester said:


> but if the pax doesn't complain.........who is being scammed?


The DRIVER is being scammed. WE pay that service fee to Uber for access to the app.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Asruf said:


> Here is the story :
> I got one customer to airport with surge. Uber got $45 as service fee.After that customer, i came back to my hometown then i got second customer to airport without surge and uber got $1 as service fee. By the way, these are back to back customers... I don't know what to say...
> View attachment 392573
> View attachment 392574


Yes! I started an ignored thread ( people did post, telling me that its the way of the world, and I felt they were operating for Uber) called Service Fee. Indeed, this is the furthest one can come from being right and over the course of a year from each driver they take what they feel like taking, like as if they just make it up as they go along. They do not have a right to help themselves at will to our money. Great that they create surge, but they are skimming.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Problem isn't Uber
> Problem is drivers who continue to chauffeur Uber's customers for pennies
> 
> It ain't Khosrowshahi's Fault that
> ...


Trust & believe If base gets as low as .50 drivers will still drive. 
Stupid AF. 
So how is that Uber's fault?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> The DRIVER is being scammed. WE pay that service fee to Uber for access to the app.


Driver App access fee. No scam there.
Expect future driver earnings reductions while fares increase.
Don't like it? Delete the drivers app
But u can't, can U
Uber Wins
Drivers: zero

UBER is a bridge
NOT a Home


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> The DRIVER is being scammed. WE pay that service fee to Uber for access to the app.


&#128514; Uber is as SCAM on society in general. 
When drivers sign up, they're AGREEING to get screwed. #WakeUp


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

IR12 said:


> &#128514; Uber is as SCAM on society in general.
> When drivers sign up, they're AGREEING to get screwed. #WakeUp


Drivers NEED to take responsibility for their Decisions.

Blaming others allows drivers to remain blissfully unaware of their own shortcomings, helping to maintain their fragile egos.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber financially rapes drivers! It is known. If you choose to be in business with them you must make peace with it.
> 
> There is nothing you can do to change it. You have no power. You're only meaningful form of protest is to not be in business with them. Merry @@@@ing Christmas!


Hi, my name is Paul 
and I'm an uber driver...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

What uber and scam in the same sentence? Shocking!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Asruf said:


> Here is the story :
> I got one customer to airport with surge. Uber got $45 as service fee.After that customer, i came back to my hometown then i got second customer to airport without surge and uber got $1 as service fee. By the way, these are back to back customers... I don't know what to say...
> View attachment 392573
> View attachment 392574


" CONGRESSIONAL HEARINGS" IN 3 . . . 2 . . . 1 . . .


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Asruf said:


> I try to say the surge is not important with this algorithm.It will stop you make more money.
> If you're thinking,i got a good surge. NO!! Not anymore..
> Uber's algorithm will steal your good surge with service fee :smiles:
> Beacuse Uber's algorithm doesn't want you to make $50 or $100 per hour anymore.They know how to steal from you :smiles:
> ...


Here's what's rarely discussed ... when uber is price gouging the customer and claiming they are only taking 25 % of the cut the customer assumes the driver is well compensated and doesn't need to tip since it's more than the normal rate.

Who knows what lyfts doing since they have hidden all details of the bill.

Whenever I can and it makes sense, if it's a non corporate ride and my risk is little on a ride to the airport, I'll straight up ask the rider what they are paying and do it for less than what uber is stealing .

I know and accept the insurance risk. I'm not letting these companies take advantage of me .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I will happily accept that surge adjustment... 

I agreed to work for X per mile and X per minute. I dont give 2 Shyts what Uber charges the customer as long as they are willing to share a reasonable portion of that with me above and beyond the surge rate... That makes them better than the alternative LYFT and since thats what's available then im good. When I decide those X rates are no longer financially viable... Ill quit, until then though stop *****ing and accept the payment you agreed to work for.... 

You accepted the TOS, I see no SCAM.... 

PASSENGERS are given the rate to expect to pay before even opening my door so there is no scam there either... DON'T like the rate... DON'T take the ride ... that rule actually works for both driver and rider...


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I will happily accept that surge adjustment...
> 
> I agreed to work for X per mile and X per minute. I dont give 2 Shyts what Uber charges the customer as long as they are willing to share a reasonable portion of that with me above and beyond the surge rate... That makes them better than the alternative LYFT and since thats what's available then im good. When I decide those X rates are no longer financially viable... Ill quit, until then though stop @@@@@ing and accept the payment you agreed to work for....
> 
> ...


True but when I offer the friends and family rate I've accepted all risk . I'm fine with that


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ubergrind said:


> True but when I offer the friends and family rate I've accepted all risk . I'm fine with that


Agreed and I've done many F/F cash rides... When able im all over it.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I will happily accept that surge adjustment...
> 
> I agreed to work for X per mile and X per minute. I dont give 2 Shyts what Uber charges the customer as long as they are willing to share a reasonable portion of that with me above and beyond the surge rate... That makes them better than the alternative LYFT and since thats what's available then im good. When I decide those X rates are no longer financially viable... Ill quit, until then though stop @@@@@ing and accept the payment you agreed to work for....
> 
> ...


you don't give a shtt what uber chargers from customers or uber chargers $45 or $1 from customer or stealing money from drivers... That's the problem!! You're thinking yourself or uber try to advantage from you or riders...


Dekero said:


> I will happily accept that surge adjustment...
> 
> I agreed to work for X per mile and X per minute. I dont give 2 Shyts what Uber charges the customer as long as they are willing to share a reasonable portion of that with me above and beyond the surge rate... That makes them better than the alternative LYFT and since thats what's available then im good. When I decide those X rates are no longer financially viable... Ill quit, until then though stop @@@@@ing and accept the payment you agreed to work for....
> 
> ...


that's the problem..! you don't give shtt what uber chargers from customer.. Uber exactly doing same thing to DRIVERS or RIDERS. Uber doesn't give a shtt like you. There is no work ethic.This makes everything f**ed up... Because everyone try to f**k each others.. In this case,you can't explain to customers that i charge from one of you $45 service fee, instead of $1.This is SCAM!! Customer absolutely asks the reason to uber.. I don't care both fares even same!! This is absolutely scam!!


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Sorry to sound logical here, but...

To all of you Posters who are saying that UBER is shafting you, the answer is to quit. You like being abused and raped? Get out of the abusive relationship!!starting

Why are you staying around?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asruf said:


> you don't give a shtt what uber chargers from customers or uber chargers $45 or $1 from customer or stealing money from drivers... That's the problem!! You're thinking yourself or uber try to advantage from you or riders...
> 
> that's the problem..! you don't give shtt what uber chargers from customer.. Uber exactly doing same thing to DRIVERS or RIDERS. Uber doesn't give a shtt like you. There is no work ethic.This makes everything f**ed up... Because everyone try to f**k each others.. In this case,you can't explain to customers that i charge from one of you $45 service fee, instead of $1.This is SCAM!! Customer absolutely asks the reason to uber.. I don't care both fares even same!! This is absolutely scam!!


Yep that's it I DO NOT CARE WHAT THEY CHARGE THE CUSTOMER.... If they agree to pay it... That's on them...

I agreed to work for a set milage rate and as long as they pay me that then I'm fine.
LUCKILY however... Unlike GRYFT... Uber chooses to share the EXTRA they are able to get from passengers ... Beyond that...
WE... As in you and I since your driving....too ......AGREED to a set rate.... So either accept it or quit.... As if.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Sorry to sound logical here, but...
> 
> To all of you Posters who are saying that UBER is shafting you, the answer is to quit. You like being abused and raped? Get out of the abusive relationship!!starting
> 
> Why are you staying around?


Man,give me a break..!!! this is easiest way to say just quit!! You don't fight,your rights?!! You just give up everything when you see hard?!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asruf said:


> Man,give me a break..!!! this is easiest way to say just quit!! You don't fight,your rights?!! You just give up everything when you see hard?!!


What rights.... You agreed to the TOS when took the GIG.... SO DRIVE FOR X ...or like the man said QUIT.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yep that's it I DO NOT CARE WHAT THEY CHARGE THE CUSTOMER.... If they agree to pay it... That's on them...
> 
> I agreed to work for a set milage rate and as long as they pay me that then I'm fine.
> LUCKILY however... Unlike GRYFT... Uber chooses to share the EXTRA they are able to get from passengers ... Beyond that...
> WE... As in you and I since your driving....too ......AGREED to a set rate.... So either accept it or quit.... As if.


Whatever i say, you won't understand.. keep going with this mentality buddy!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asruf said:


> Whatever i say, you won't understand.. keep going with this mentality buddy!!


Your the one missing it.... Im sorry but you agreed to work for them at a set rate.. what they charge THEIR customers is irrelevant. So accept what they pay you, as long as it matches with the agreed terms of the TOS, or like everyone else is saying its time to quit... Sorry you don't get it . I see your mad about it... All im saying is you have no right to be...


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> What rights.... You agreed to the TOS when took the GIG.... SO DRIVE FOR X ...or like the man said QUIT.


Okay I'm quitting than you  are you happy?  but I cannot quit with uber  do you know stockholm syndrome? That's why!



Dekero said:


> Your the one missing it.... Im sorry but you agreed to work for them at a set rate.. what they charge THEIR customers is irrelevant. So accept what they pay you, as long as it matches with the agreed terms of the TOS, or like everyone else is saying its time to quit... Sorry you don't get it . I see your mad about it... All im saying is you have no right to be...


I will quit in about 4-5 months later. When i started to drive with uber, it was %18 (in 2014) then % 20 and %25-50% up now...


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Whoa. All Uber says about the Service Fee in the TOS is that the SF is what they keep and use for development of technologies however they want to that they claim may benefit drivers, but definitely benefits the company, however, they do not say it is for access to the app. It is our involuntary contribution to them however much they want when they want it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Trust & believe If base gets as low as .50 drivers will still drive.
> Stupid AF.


Over in Jaackfuucckistan, where most Uber drivers emigrate from, making 50 cents per mile puts you in the top 1% of wage earners.

America has plenty of economic refugees, who will gladly work jobs you'd never even consider.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Asruf said:


> This is SCAM!!


I hate it as well. Is it legal? Possibly, I'm no lawyer. Is it moral? No.

Unfortunately, the choices are very simple: quit, or suck it up.

I try to take advantage of Uber every chance I get, in multiple ways, without breaking any laws if possible. I suggest everyone else do the same, to the extent that you are comfortable with.


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Asruf said:


> Here is the story :
> I got one customer to airport with surge. Uber got $45 as service fee.After that customer, i came back to my hometown then i got second customer to airport without surge and uber got $1 as service fee. By the way, these are back to back customers... I don't know what to say...
> View attachment 392573
> View attachment 392574


You forgot to mention that one was an Uber X ride and the other a Uber XL ride. Notice the different mileage/time rates paid out. So your example is now worthless.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> You forgot to mention that one was an Uber X ride and the other a Uber XL ride. Notice the different mileage/time rates paid out. So your example is now worthless.


Both rides were UBER X !!!!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> uber pulling out of airports from a 4 dollar fee .
> my second comment . is it not time to offer turning the app off and just charge cash on these longer trips ? make a living driving


NO!

Just like letting 5 people in with 4 seatbelts, you are CRAZY to ever drive without the app. If you get in a fender bender or worse, you are not covered AND you can be sued personally/lose everything, not to mention going to prison for operating a commercial business without license or insurance.

I'd rather go to Vegas and put my life savings on RED.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> NO!
> 
> Just like letting 5 people in with 4 seatbelts, you are CRAZY to ever drive without the app. If you get in a fender bender or worse, you are not covered AND you can be sued personally/lose everything, not to mention going to prison for operating a commercial business without license or insurance.
> 
> I'd rather go to Vegas and put my life savings on RED.


i have ride share insurance that will cover me and my passengers . It only costs 25 extra a month on my personal insurance .
Your driving with out this added insurance to your policy ? Your crazy ! your car wont be covered or passengers .You have to rely on uber of lyft insurance and there are many people fighting them to get there car fixed . Your savings in on red


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

So you pay $300 per year to be honest with your car insurance company but want to scam Uber out of a $3 service fee? Maybe you should consider the liability of operating a commercial operation without a license or insurance. Your Rideshare coverage only covers actual ride sharing when you are working with a company. Turning off the app makes you "KingCorey's Transportation company."

Do what you want, taking risky shortcuts to rip off your employer doesn't usually work out in the long run.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> So you pay $300 per year to be honest with your car insurance company but want to scam Uber out of a $3 service fee? Maybe you should consider the liability of operating a commercial operation without a license or insurance. Your Rideshare coverage only covers actual ride sharing when you are working with a company. Turning off the app makes you "KingCorey's Transportation company."
> 
> Do what you want, taking risky shortcuts to rip off your employer doesn't usually work out in the long run.


extra 3 dollars no.its not worth it short trips . extra 35 % yes. typical airport trip profit from uber 21 dollars 28 minutes. app off cash paying pax 21 round it to 30 bucks profit. longer trips pax pay uber 50 dollars just charge them 40.00 instead of making 28


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Asruf said:


> Both rides were UBER X !!!!


Then how do you explain the mileage / time pay difference?


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

So your pissed about making $65 in one hr. People will ***** about anything.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Then how do you explain the mileage / time pay difference?


The first one was 54 miles with surge, the second was 50 miles without surge... Algorithm was calculated those fares, not me!!



Hono driver said:


> So your pissed about making $65 in one hr. People will @@@@@ about anything.


I've been doing this job since 2014... i have strategies to make more money, but algorithm always steal money from me or customers with SERVICE FEE... if your market is not good or you don't know how to make more money in one hour, i will @@@@ about YOU!!!



Legalizeit0 said:


> So you pay $300 per year to be honest with your car insurance company but want to scam Uber out of a $3 service fee? Maybe you should consider the liability of operating a commercial operation without a license or insurance. Your Rideshare coverage only covers actual ride sharing when you are working with a company. Turning off the app makes you "KingCorey's Transportation company."
> 
> Do what you want, taking risky shortcuts to rip off your employer doesn't usually work out in the long run.


I had an accident when i was ubering... the other part was lyft driver and she hit my car. I have dash camera and I recorded everything at that time.. Even my customer told that her fault when collision happened... Anyway, uber called me many times to get this record but I didn't give them.. They tried to trick me everything to get this footage.. i was like so much pressure.. I hired a lawyer and my lawyer told that don't send anything to Uber... I didn't know that uber charging from me $1000.. if i gave this footage or not hire a lawyer uber would charge $1000 from me. By the way, the other lyft driver paid $2500 to lyft... i called my insurance which's Geico at that time and reported that accident.. my insurance is regular insurance and don't pay extra rideshare bullshhtt.. Geico didn't cancel my insurance but after that accident Geico called me and told we not cover you. I said that's fine because it's not my fault and i have footage for this accident... i still have same insurance without rideshare bullshhtt...
Don't trust UBER or LYFT after an accident... Otherwise, they will charge from you between $1000-$2500...Talk a lawyer even if your fault...


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Asruf said:


> The first one was 54 miles with surge, the second was 50 miles without surge... Algorithm was calculated those fares, not me!!
> 
> 
> I've been doing this job since 2014... i have strategies to make more money, but algorithm always steal money from me or customers with SERVICE FEE... if your market is not good or you don't know how to make more money in one hour, i will @@@@ about YOU!!!
> ...


I'm not talking about the surge, they itemize that. I am talking about the base rate mileage and minutes. You have two different rates in your example. Which indicates you drove on two different platforms.


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> I'm not talking about the surge, they itemize that. I am talking about the base rate mileage and minutes. You have two different rates in your example. Which indicates you drove on two different platforms.


I'm not!! 
I have only UBER X account!! If i drove both platforms than I would tell before posting.. I'm not stupid i know that uber charge different platform different price..!!


----------

